
JSON5: JSON for humans - fanf2
https://json5.org/
======
MBCook
If we’re going to extend JSON I don’t see the point unless we decide on a
standard date interchange format that can be validated.

Not a strong with some format in it but an actual date format.

I know this is probably a problem because there are no date literals in JS,
but it’s my #1 complaint about JSON.

I don’t care about trailing commas. Identifiers for names instead of quoted
strings would be nice.

But I want a date format.

~~~
angersock
Literally the only things actually "wrong" with JSON (as opposed to complaints
about developer ergonomics) are the lack of proper support for floating point
special values (e.g., +inf, -inf, nan) and not having a date literal (RFC3339
would be ideal).

Maaaaaaybe removing tolerance of duplicate keys.

Possibly, a binary literal (hex64 bytestring, maybe like << base64 encoded>>)
syntax.

------
makecheck
If this isn’t technically the same project as JSON, it isn’t a great name
(just sounds like a later version). Shouldn’t it be “json-es5” or something?

Anyway, the changes are all sensible, definitely covering the few things I
routinely want to do with JSON files.

